# fishin around shrimp boats



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Ive heard about catching tuna and other fish around shrimp boats in the deep (blue) water. What time of year do the shrimpers fish that far out?


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Furthest I ever go is the edge but I have never heard of shrimp boats that far out in this area. Everything I have seen about people fishing around shrimp boats has been nothing short of incredible. I have heard of the guys in the atlantic slaughtering them and a big thing is Australia is spearfishing bluefin next to the shrimpers. 

Hopefully someone will have a better answer than me as far as whether shrimpers head out that far in our area.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

I've seen shrimpers offshore in October. It they are hauling and culling, it can make for pretty good fishing.....


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Weve fished em in 60 to 90 ft of water in the spring (most of the time anchored up) and caught cobia but never seen em in deep water. Were going to trailer the boat to Venice in March and try it for a weekend over there, just wondered if they might be pulling nets in deep water then.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Used to see them anchored offshore, daylight hours, 2-5 miles offshore, around Dauphin Island. They were sleeping, but didn't mind if we tied off and fished their shadows. Caught lots of cobia, bonita and mackerel. Never saw them far offshore. They may have fished deep, but it was at night and we wouldn't have gotten close.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Big offshore shrimpers in deep water are the best if you can find them culling. Used to be a boat named Paramour Banks whose captain would talk to you on the radio for hours on end and tell you when he was pulling and what was nearby. They're in deep water anywhere from TX to here and if you find them there are often tuna nearby.

This is not at the edge, but 50 or more miles offshore where they're catching royal reds or whatever else is that deep.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

We were lucky finding a royal red shrimp boat that was pulling the spur area one morning in 2009.At first there was only one lone SF dropping tuna bombs as they past.Some smaller YFT were being caught 40 to 60#.Lots of other tuna in the area on the surface also.Rob and Brad hook up some smaller yf and Tim put a briede on one with a 70VS.With-in mintues miss blue play us a visit.estimate weight in the upper limits.She put on a great jumping show and almost empty a spool of 80# with 22# drag set on one of the runs.She was so fast that her speed knock the clicker off before Rob could get to it.At the end of the fight it was a lost fish.But what memories she left us. So yes if NOAA opens up the area again for shrimp boat that pull for royal reds we will be right behind it.Gene


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

we've seen'em near the edge off Navarre and near mingo ridge in the summer and fall a few years ago... caught Black fins and Bo Bo's while they were culling...


----------



## krhyde1066 (Jan 12, 2011)

The best fishing I have ever had was following a shrimp boat while they were culling the catch and throwing the by catch overboard. We went out on a charter boat called the constant threat, now called the perfect shot, with captain Brady Bowman.
The fishing was amazing, tons and tons of fish in a feeding frenzy. Yellowfin and blackfin tuna, wahoo, mahi mahi and a few billfish. Wouldn't want to fall overboard though as there were bull sharks over 9ft and tigers over 12ft. Apart from the mahi mahi we limited out on everything in no time!


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

The ruby red trawlers are awesome to fish around. You never know what you'll encounter, except sharks. I have seen some of the biggest Tigers following those boats. The paramore banks, and I think the other was the Carla Jean?, I can't remember for sure, but they are usually both out there (Desoto Canyon Area) throughout the summer and early fall. As xanadu said, you can raise them on radio, and they'll gladly tell you if they have tunas on them or if it's a waste of time. You can fish them a few ways, chase the ones up top with poppers, troll naturals around them (they move at 1-2 knots MAX), or scoop up bycatch if you can beat the tigers, and chunk with it.


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

The fish had no pressure for almost 6 months and there were more than 3 dozen shrimpers laying trawl trash all over the surface of the West Delta. We got the bait we needed and tossed a few pieces into the water only to watch huge, big shouldered Yellowfin Tuna muscle the smaller Bonita and Blackfin out of the way.


----------

